# Sculpt or Coat versus FoamCoat



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Did anyone ever reach a consensus on whether Scupt or Coat versus FoamCoat was better for paper mache (or is there something better that I haven't heard about yet)? I am going to attempt to mache (celluclay and paperclay) a witch's face but wasn't sure what the preferred product was to protect it.

There are several postings that mention FoamCoat but I couldn't find any comments regarding results. 

Does either product create a hard enough surface to protect against dings/bumps? Considering how my tombstones look after 3 years, I would like to avoid that nice banged up look.

Oddly enough, it doesn't sound like FoamCoat is water-proof. The sculpturalarts website doesn't indicate whether Scupt or Coat is or not. 

Thanks!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I've been using the sculpt or coat for a while now...it is an amazing product for celluclay/ paperclay. Yes, it helps make the paperclay more durable. It does a fantastic job at making mache water resistant. ( I won't go as far as saying waterproof, but I have left my mache props out all October for 2 years now and had absolutly no problem. Also, a little bit goes a very long way since you can thin it down when using as a sealant. 

I believe foamcoat is more for giving a hard surface to styrofoam to keep it from shedding little white beads....go with the sculpt or coat for your mache projects.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Dave, what in the world would I do without you? Every time I have a question, you are always there with the answer. 

Thanks so much, I really appreciate it!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Sculpt or Coat dries clear and stays flexible and is PVA based. Dave is correct it can help in making mache/airdry clays more durable. 

Foamcoat dries semi white and completely opaque, and is hard as a rock almost and not flexible at all.

They are very different products with very different properties.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for responding Krough. Durability is the goal.

This is what I am trying to do... I am making a stirring cauldron witch like ScareFx's with a Dougie to blink/talk and utilizing Dave the Dead's Pumpkin Monster head movement (yes I am completely over my head). The lower mouth/chin will be attached to the Dougie mouth (not the face) and both it and the face will be celluclay/paperclay. I do plan to have the face mask be removable in case the Dougie dies (and with my luck, it will ha, ha). I wasn't as concerned with flexibility, just being able to withstand getting bumped/dinged with minimal damage.

I really appreciate that everyone is always so open and sharing! I'd never try these projects otherwise!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

You will have a much easier time getting a smooth finish with SOC than foamcoat. 

Celluclay is very hard, Paperclay is not nearly as hard as Celluclay. But if you topcoat it with SOC it will be much more resistant to knocks and dings. It all depends on how much of the detail of your original sculpt you want to preserve. 
With SOC you can preserve almost all of the detail because you can thin it down and smooth it out over the surface very easily.
With foamcoat you would have a very difficult time preserving most of your sculpt detail after topcoating it. Its much thicker and has a very thick body to it
Of course that just my opinion

Kurt


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I value your and Dave's opinions very much. SOC is definitely what I will use. 

I have never used celluclay or paperclay and my last mache project involved covering a balloon in elementary school so I am not sure how much of the detail should be preserved though ha, ha!

Thanks again!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I just checked out Lauriebeast's witch thread to see how she handled something. I finished sculpting my witch head a week ago. (and trust me, mine looks NOTHING like hers, Laurie is simply amazing). The part that I am worried about though is you put the Sculpt or Coat on BEFORE you paint? Oh no, I finished painting it and THEN put a thinned layer of Sculpt or Coat on a few hours ago. It is nice and shiny and other than pooling, it is almost dry. I thought you did SoC and then Flat Varnish last. There is no way I have time to repaint this thing again, I haven't even started building the body to attach to the cauldron. I think I am going to be sick.


----------

